# Weaning time of ducks



## Jiggs

When (or around which age) does a little duck get weaned by mom, does someone know???


----------



## TAWhatley

Jiggs said:


> When (or around which age) does a little duck get weaned by mom, does someone know???


Ducklings are precocial birds and do not require weaning as they eat and drink on their own from the time they hatch. If you are asking at what point they no longer need their mother for warmth, that would be at about 3-4 weeks of age when they are capable of regulating their body temperature on their own. At 8-12 weeks of age, they should be almost completely feathered and well on their way to attaining their adult size.

Terry


----------



## Jiggs

Its actually regarding the baby duck my mate has reared. It still follows them around all day and peeps miserably when it is not with them. I am actually asking when it will sort of go around on its own. Does that make more sense?


----------



## TAWhatley

Jiggs said:


> Its actually regarding the baby duck my mate has reared. It still follows them around all day and peeps miserably when it is not with them. I am actually asking when it will sort of go around on its own. Does that make more sense?


Yes, makes perfect sense, and the answer is possibly never .. it was raised as a single duckling as I recall, and assuming that is correct, it may never be happy being by itself. It should eventually become more willing to spend time alone, but there's no guarantee of that. Perhaps a companion duck of the approximate same age and size would be in order.

Terry


----------



## Jiggs

Ok thanks. They are waiting for another from her mothers farm, hopefully that will sort it out


----------

